# Hey, When's the Last Time You Saw What's His Face??



## Michael Morris (Jul 8, 2004)

The server knows - Look closely under everyone's avatar pic


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 8, 2004)

mmmmmmm, interesting.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 8, 2004)

Oooh, I like it!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> The server knows - Look closely under everyone's avatar pic



Awesome.   You are right; you do need to look very closely to find it.   I still recommend my staff forum suggestion.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 8, 2004)

Waaay too many smilies right there


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Waaay too many smilies right there



Sorry, the workday is almost over...  (Smile left out on purpose)


in fact, I'm gone....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 8, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sorry, the workday is almost over...  (Smile left out on purpose)
> 
> 
> in fact, I'm gone....



 Awww...the double post is gone. That was what made it so much...there's goes my fun. Bah.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 9, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Awww...the double post is gone. That was what made it so much...there's goes my fun. Bah.



Yeah mod privileges has its advantages…  I can’t do much of anything in this forum but I can soft delete my own posts.  It’s still there but few of the board members can really see it. 

If you miss it I can restore it for you...


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 10, 2004)

That's such a great idea!

Wish I'd thought of it.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 11, 2004)

Big Brother, much? Though it's kind of nice, in that stalker sort of way.

Edit: Is there any way to turn it off individually?


----------



## BOZ (Jul 11, 2004)

good deal.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 11, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Big Brother, much? Though it's kind of nice, in that stalker sort of way.
> 
> Edit: Is there any way to turn it off individually?




Nope.

Edit: But I'll find a way.  I've noted that this bypasses the invisibility function. I'm going to try a template mod that will tie this to the invisibility. If it works the Last seen field won't show if you've chosen to be "invisible" (Mods able to see "invisible" posters will still be able to see you're last time online though).


----------



## pogre (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't like it - it constantly reminds me of how much time I spend here


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jul 13, 2004)

pogre said:
			
		

> I don't like it - it constantly reminds me of how much time I spend here



Well I *DO* like it. It reminds me that I'm not the only one spending this much time here.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 15, 2004)

hey, could i have a glowy screen name when i'm in the CC forums?


----------

